# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Bán Căn Hộ Điện Lực diện tích 109m ban công đông bắc

## ailopdiu

Chính chủ các căn hộ Chung Cư Điện Lực Hei Tower gửi bán, cam kết giá luôn cạnh tranh, tư vấn cho khách hàng mua được với giá tốt nhất, căn hộ đúng hướng với gia chủ, thủ tục chuyên nghiệp, làm việc uy tín chất lượng và đặc biệt làm hồ sơ chuyển nhượng mua bán căn hộ cực nhanh cho khách hàng, Hiện nay có 1 số chủ nhà gửi em bán lại các căn hộ, Do em chuyên làm Chung Cư Hei Tower nên em cam kết tư vấn và mua cho khách hàng được những căn hộ giá tốt nhất. 1 ngụy như kon tum

Anh Chị Liên Hệ Em Tùng 0912 986 686

1. Căn Hộ 89m hướng ban công nam ghé tây, thiết kế 2 ngủ 1 wc bàn giao nội thất cơ bản kèm thêm điều hòa, tủ bếp, căn hộ đã có sổ đỏ, giá bán 33tr.

2. Diện tích căn hộ 97m thiết kế lại cực kỳ đẹp, đã lắp full nội thất, bếp tách biệt, có 2 ngủ 2 wc 1 phụ, 1 khách, 1 bếp, giá bán 33,5tr/m2

3. Diện tích 100m hướng ban công đông nam, cực mát, nhà nguyên bản, nhưng đã lắp đủ nội thất giá bán cực kỳ cần nên giá chỉ có 33tr/m2 

3. Diện tích 105m đã sửa 3 ngủ ban công view trường học nhân chính, đã lắp full nội thất giá 33,5tr/m2

4. Căn Hộ có diện tích 109m ban công đông bắc, view thành phố, trường học, nhà nguyên bản, dành cho gia chủ mới cần sửa chữa theo ý mình, giá bán cạnh tranh chỉ có 32,5tr/m2

5. Căn hộ đẹp và vuông nhất tòa nhà, Diện tích 128m căn số 14 là một trong những căn hiếm người bán lại, nhà nguyên bản tk 3 ngủ chính + 1 phụ, có 2 wc 1 khách 1 bếp giá bán 32,5tr/m2

6. Căn góc dành cho những khách hàng đang đi tìm, với giá gốc chủ đầu tư đang bán 27,4tr/m2 căn hộ số 1 có dt 168,52m nay chủ cũ muốn bán nhanh lại với giá 25tr/m2

... Và còn rất nhiều các căn hộ khác, Qúy khách liên hệ ngay để biết thêm thông tin mới nhất, LH E Tùng 0912 986 686

----------

